# Inverted Hit n Miss Engine, Compressed Air



## cfellows (May 13, 2011)

I've begun work on a new, hit n miss engine that will run on compressed air.  It has a 1" x 1.5" bore and stroke with a 7" flywheel. Two to one cam gearing is incorporated to run in 4 stroke mode like the old engines. This engine is an inverted type, a design which allows the builder to use a much simpler, end-mounted crankshaft and a single, large flywheel. It should be an easy engine to build. 

I'm using a new, quick release valve that will allow the engine to run in true hit n miss mode and should sound very much like it's larger, internal combustion counterparts, as in loud! Even tho the engine is pretty large for compressed air, it will be run at full compressor pressure and should only "hit" about every 8-10 revolutions not requiring much air.

Here is a picture of the mostly finished design. Still have some details to add like the governor assembly and the innerworkings of the valve.







I am designing this engine for others to build as well, so I'll provide drawings when they are finished.

Chuck


----------



## b.lindsey (May 13, 2011)

Looks like it will be another dandy build Chuck. Look forward to seeing it come together !!

Bill


----------



## bearcar1 (May 13, 2011)

Chuck, in the relatively short time I have been a member here you have always astounded me with your abilities to perform all of the parameters that make up our hobby. These include a good imagination that can picture something in the mind's eye and then also have the talents to put those same ideas down on paper/CAD (take your pick) and then do the actual machine work. All of which have provided a tremendous boost in confidence and a true appreciation for the fine, well built models that you have shared with us. BRAVO! I salute you sir, and thanks for sharing the fruits of all your labors.

BC1
Jim


----------



## maverick (May 13, 2011)

Chuck, Your mind must be in overdrive to crank out these designs. This one has all it needs to turn into a great 
looking engine and should be popular. I see another quarter tube base here like on your radial, what a slick idea.
I'll be following this build closely.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## cfellows (May 14, 2011)

Thanks all, for the high praise! I'm starting to cut some pieces out and will start a build thread with pictures in the works in progress section.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (May 14, 2011)

Nice stuff Chuck.---Looks like another winner.---Brian


----------



## BronxFigs (Mar 13, 2013)

As a brand new member to this forum, I have many, and varied interests, but especially interested in engines that don't run on heat, boilers, etc.  Compressed air/CO2-type engines always catch my eye.  Very disappointing to no be able to see/find the drawings for this inverted, compressed air engine, so that they can be printed out.  Have I missed something?  Have they ever been posted?  Where?

Confused.  Thanks for any help.

Frank


----------



## aarggh (Mar 13, 2013)

Awesome Chuck! That looks like something I'd be able to tackle! Thanks for making it available.

cheers, Ian


----------



## BronxFigs (Mar 13, 2013)

aarggh...

Are you actually seeing photos of this engine?  "Thanks for making it available"....where?  Why can I not view the photos of this engine?

Frank...still confused


----------



## cfellows (Mar 13, 2013)

There are several threads here about the engine.  Here's one:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f31/inverted-hit-n-miss-engine-17280/index5.html

And here's the original build thread...

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f31/inverted-hit-n-miss-engine-compressed-air-13709/

Chuck


----------



## aarggh (Mar 14, 2013)

BronxFigs said:


> aarggh...
> 
> Are you actually seeing photos of this engine? "Thanks for making it available"....where? Why can I not view the photos of this engine?
> 
> Frank...still confused


 
Frank, the first post had a couple of pics of the model, and Chuck stated he would be making the plans available when he's done them.

cheers, Ian


----------



## BronxFigs (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for clearing up some of my confusion...plans have not been posted yet.  However, I went through all the older postings concerning this engine, and none of the explanatory photos could be seen.  The captions remain, but the photos are not there.  I have found this to be the case on a number of different threads.  Am I doing something wrong...or do I have to click on some option to see photos?

If photos have been deleted from the various threads, for whatever reasons, then the thread is useless for informational purposes. It can become frustrating.  One picture _is_ worth a thousand words.

Thanks for the help.

Frank


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 14, 2013)

Frank--Make sure you are logged in. Other members have had similar problems with their log in and inability to view pictures. Send an email to Austin, the site owner and try to get your log in sorted out. Last year when the ownership of the forum changed hands, a lot of forum members got in a huff and left this forum and deleted all of the pictures in their posts over copyright issues.


----------



## cfellows (Mar 14, 2013)

BronxFigs said:


> Thanks for clearing up some of my confusion...plans have not been posted yet.  However, I went through all the older postings concerning this engine, and none of the explanatory photos could be seen.  The captions remain, but the photos are not there.  I have found this to be the case on a number of different threads.  Am I doing something wrong...or do I have to click on some option to see photos?
> 
> If photos have been deleted from the various threads, for whatever reasons, then the thread is useless for informational purposes. It can become frustrating.  One picture _is_ worth a thousand words.
> 
> ...


 
I haven't deleted any of the pictures.  Most of them are on Photobucket.  Not sure why you are unable to see them.

Chuck


----------



## BronxFigs (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks guys for the useful suggestions.  Honestly, logging-in never occurred to me.  Could I post messages without being logged in?  I am going to check this status right now.

Frank


----------

